

Native iOS Torrent Management - McSorley
http://itunes.apple.com/app/conttrol/id552714331?ls=1&mt=8

======
buster
And why is this news? It's only a remote management for torrent downloaders
that are running elsewhere

------
steipete
Seriously, WTF, Apple. They pass this but rejected another Torrent control
program (for the more popular Transmission)
[http://www.iphonefreak.com/2009/05/apple-rejects-
transmissio...](http://www.iphonefreak.com/2009/05/apple-rejects-transmission-
bittorrent-app-for-the-iphone.html)

~~~
orta
I'm in the same sore spot with a Put.IO (<http://put.io> ) iOS client I've
been writing. I think it could be luck of the draw based on who is reviewing
at the time.

------
lilc
Pass. Doesn't handle Transmission.

~~~
thealistra
Tried to find the guy's email to ask if transmission is planned, but with no
success.

~~~
cradonn
You didn't try very hard!:-) Yes, support for Transmission is planned as well
as an iPad version.

